
Nikon Image Authentication System Cracked - kurtsiegfried
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/28/nikon_image_faking_hack/
======
kurtsiegfried
Also discussed by Bruce Schneier here:

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/05/nikon_image_au...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/05/nikon_image_aut.html)

